# Two kinds of Maltese!!!!



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep! I learned that today at the dog park!!! The know-it-all guy asked me what she was. Maltese. Oh, she's the long haired kind? Uh, no. Well, I've seen a short hair kind!!! Just a different hair cut. NO!!!!it was the short hair kind. This from a guy who has had what sounds like every type dog, whose pooch was humping all the males, but wouldn't get it fixed cause its too expensive. 

We should have a sticky about the dumb things stupid people say. I want to chew nails right now. If I smack him in the future, would I get in trouble?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I hear what your saying. People just say the stupidest things I cannot believe what comes out the mouths of some people. Someone asking if Zoe is real while in her bag yesterday. It's wild. And yes, smacking is not a good idea....although I understand how you feel. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

One day I was shopping and had Truffles with me. A lady practically runs across the mall to me and says "is that a maltese???" I answer, yes she is. "Oh," she says, " I have a regular maltese, she weighs 15 pounds." Then she yells. "Honey, come and look at the miniture maltese this lady has!" What are you going to do. I didn't bother tell her...


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh goodness, the things some people say.. People just always comment on how tiny Sophie is, she's 3 pounds at 6.5 months. People say "oh, well she's not gonna get much bigger, you know she's gonna have TONS of health issues" Well, ma'am, there's no guarantee that strictly because of her size my "tea-cup" Maltese is going to be ridden with health problems, but thank you for your concern.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't even get me started on the stupid things people say. I have a son who is six and he happens to have long hair...he's always had long hair by his own choosing. I get all sorts of stupid comments from strangers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

And there are two kinds of guys: smart and "know it all" stupid. You're the latter, sir!!! :blink::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Please try to understand that not everybody has done the research that we have.Now that we know what we know, we need to remember that we didn't always know what we know. When we take our remarkable beauties out into the world, we will attract attention. There are perfectly fine people out there who think that "teacup" is either a good description, or that it defines the breed. Just because they are not as informed or as willing to be informed doesn't mean that they are unloving people. Come on, give them a break. You can't know what you don't know. Please friends, be advocates of our beloved breed. Don't get mad at people who just don't know, rather use the opportunity to introduce them to dogs who are loving angels. Not everybody has had the good luck to know a Malt...then again there are those people who are not even tempted. I dunno.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

My job requires constant arguments and debates, trying to prove a point. That leaves me too exhausted to argue with anyone. 

When people comment about Gustave's 'teacup' size I just say, "He's a puppy, he will get bigger." It's a partial lie, but anything more than that is not worth my time. 

If someone was truly interested I would probably care to explain, but usually it's just a random comment. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Please try to understand that not everybody has done the research that we have.Now that we know what we know, we need to remember that we didn't always know what we know. When we take our remarkable beauties out into the world, we will attract attention. There are perfectly fine people out there who think that "teacup" is either a good description, or that it defines the breed. Just because they are not as informed or as willing to be informed doesn't mean that they are unloving people. Come on, give them a break. You can't know what you don't know. Please friends, be advocates of our beloved breed. Don't get mad at people who just don't know, rather use the opportunity to introduce them to dogs who are loving angels. Not everybody has had the good luck to know a Malt...then again there are those people who are not even tempted. I dunno.



I don't get mad and I don't think most of us DO get mad. But it doesn't mean we can't roll our eyes when they walk away :thumbsup: I don't assume people are stupid - but some of their comments can be a bit out there. I didn't even get mad when I was approached at a dog show by an owner of a 'teacup yorkie' who wanted to breed to Andrew so she could have 'teacup morkies' and I could get pick of the litter, if I wanted. Um, no. I just said thanks but no thanks and explained I didn't contribute to the breeding of mix breeds. BTW, the 'teacup yorkie' was larger than standard so not sure what her definition of 'teacup' was. 

Dog parks, I have found, are chock full of misguided dog lovers. Some can be dangerous though because they think the dog park is for socializing their aggressive dogs. Then I get mad.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My friend who's a trainer had a pet parent call her about training. The owner said she had just gotten a Maltese, but it wasn't the white ones - it was a very rare black Maltese!

Sheesh!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maggieh said:


> My friend who's a trainer had a pet parent call her about training. The owner said she had just gotten a Maltese, but it wasn't the white ones - it was a very rare black Maltese!
> 
> Sheesh!


:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

The one that still makes me :angry: is "oh, it's a Maltese, I like them better SHAVED." Most other comments are just because they don't know the breed well.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

....well I have the short hair kind. But mine are the more "rare" ones with long hair on their ears and tails! :thumbsup: ...and one of them is a teacup and part shih tzu because her muzzle is short. 

:blush::blush: :innocent:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a mean poodle mix (he's nice to us but hates everyone else). People ask me what he's mixed with and I just say "Satan". He's the poster dog for poor breeding. I have no idea where he came from but will say, he's almost 8 and has never had health issues. He has a very long body, short legs, tight curly hair, spotty pigmentation and makes pig noises.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> And there are two kinds of guys: smart and "know it all" stupid. You're the latter, sir!!! :blink::HistericalSmiley:


well said .


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL!!!! I have to tell people I dont have teacup dogs I have teapot dogs!! LOL LOL


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

The A Team said:


> ....well I have the short hair kind. But mine are the more "rare" ones with long hair on their ears and tails! :thumbsup: ...and one of them is a teacup and part shih tzu because her muzzle is short.
> 
> :blush::blush: :innocent:


 
Oh Pat............. I feel so bad for you!!! LOL!!! you dont have a tea cup you have a tea-pot dog!!! oh gosh, thank goodness I was here to correct this :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:what would you good folks of SM do without me :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have a short haired "female". Pipper is male but people automatically assume he's female just because he has a cute face.

People always assume my 5 month old granddaughter is a boy because she has short hair. For goodness sakes, at 5 months old all babies hair is short and when she has been called a boy, she was wearing a PINK FLOWERY DRESS!!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

My favorite is, "I don't understand... You guys have a dog and he is so spoiled why not having kids, its basically the same?" Depending on my mood I answer "dogs don't go to college" or "see its the same and we choose the dog". 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Barb..... next time slap him and yell "mosquito!!!!!"


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Dominic said:


> My favorite is, "I don't understand... You guys have a dog and he is so spoiled why not having kids, its basically the same?" Depending on my mood I answer "dogs don't go to college" or "see its the same and we choose the dog".
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


There is always 'Other people's kids have convinced me I don't want my own.'

And

'I can't lock a kid away in a playpen or crate unattended while I leave the house.' The cost of child care is crazy.

Or...simply....

'I don't like humans. I prefer dogs.'

Though I love you ladies, as a whole I dislike the human race.

I would likely respond with 'I can't have kids, thanks, and no I'm not interested in adopting someone elses.' Kudos to those that are, however.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> There is always 'Other people's kids have convinced me I don't want my own.'
> 
> And
> 
> ...


 
When I am told oh you should have your own real babies............ my responses are;
1) these are real babies, they just have alot of hair
2) I am to young (Yikes Im like 34 turning 35 I think LOL) 
and finally which is the honest truth on how I feel is.....................
3) I cant have a baby because I dont want my three to feel left out of the circle or be jealous!!!:wub:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh Donna, you really don't know how doable that could be!!!! Once the summer rains start, the dog park floods. Stagnant water, full of the blood suckers. I'll have to remember this!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't get the Maltese questions but I do get the "SHE is so cute, what's HER name"? To which I respond "Ben" and then they usually say something like, "well Ben you are a beautiful GIRL"


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

spookiesmom said:


> Yep! I learned that today at the dog park!!! The know-it-all guy asked me what she was. Maltese. Oh, she's the long haired kind? Uh, no. Well, I've seen a short hair kind!!! Just a different hair cut. NO!!!!it was the short hair kind. This from a guy who has had what sounds like every type dog, whose pooch was humping all the males, but wouldn't get it fixed cause its too expensive.
> 
> We should have a sticky about the dumb things stupid people say. I want to chew nails right now. If I smack him in the future, would I get in trouble?


Smack him really hard and yell "mosquito!"
My god people are idiots, he should get his dog neutered and ask for the two for one special and get himself neutered!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Michelle, we have lots of clinics here, that sounds like a good one!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

MoonDog said:


> I have a mean poodle mix (he's nice to us but hates everyone else). People ask me what he's mixed with and I just say "Satan". He's the poster dog for poor breeding. I have no idea where he came from but will say, he's almost 8 and has never had health issues. He has a very long body, short legs, tight curly hair, spotty pigmentation and makes pig noises.





munchkn8835 said:


> Barb..... next time slap him and yell "mosquito!!!!!"


:chili::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::chili:



spookiesmom said:


> Yep! I learned that today at the dog park!!! The know-it-all guy asked me what she was. Maltese. Oh, she's the long haired kind? Uh, no. Well, I've seen a short hair kind!!! Just a different hair cut. NO!!!!it was the short hair kind. This from a guy who has had what sounds like every type dog, whose pooch was humping all the males, but wouldn't get it fixed cause its too expensive.
> 
> We should have a sticky about the dumb things stupid people say. I want to chew nails right now. If I smack him in the future, would I get in trouble?


"Here's yer sign!"


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

maggieh said:


> My friend who's a trainer had a pet parent call her about training. The owner said she had just gotten a Maltese, but it wasn't the white ones - it was a very rare black Maltese!
> 
> I have one of those "rare black" maltese, he is a "girl" named teddy. They must from those rare mixed breeds where the boys where bows.


----------

